# A1 'Tornado' arrives at the NRM



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

As some of you have shown an interest in the brand-new A1 Pacific #60163 'Tornado' - here are a couple of movies of its arrival at the National railway Museum, York, resplended in the new green BR paint scheme...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=313N25uFTVc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNXg8r2e0ic&feature=related

Enjoy!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains magazine has a write up on the A1 in the Feb. issue!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Tac, its a pity the light is so poor inside the NRM, hopefully the Trains article will have some color views in it, which will show just how light the (apple) green is . 

Whilst looking at the new 'YouTube' clips do look at the ones of Tornado doing 75 MPH through Durham station, which is just after the viaduct there - magnificent! 

I like one of the cameramens comment of how he got the clip - to avoid the crush he had to lie down full length on what will have been a cold platform


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the links TAC.Absobolootely fantastic,takes me right back to watching similar roaring through Welwyn when I was a mere slip o a lad.Diesmals just don't do it as well!!!
Bunny


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't 'Tornado' absolutely bl**dy beautiful? Even though it's very small for a Class 1 loco...

The workmanship of the thing takes the breath away, and I'm told by somebody who was up at the NRM on the day that it was pretty easy tp push on and off the turntable by paw.

Makes me long to bet back to Brooklyn Yard, and fnertle around on #700...

Best to all

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC 
Thanks for posting. She is absoutley bl**dy beautiful. Now if Accucraft would only.......sigh! I bet she is the only steam loco in the world with a website posted on her tender whiile in primer gray. Reminds me of the Beatle's song..."Then I saw her face." At least I think it was the Beatle's. 
N


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 01/13/2009 7:46 AM
TAC 
Reminds me of the Beatle's song..."Then I saw her face." At least I think it was the Beatle's. 
N


It was the Monkees!


http://www.paradise-engineering.com/quotation/nowimabeliever.mp3


Jack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 01/13/2009 7:46 AM
TAC 
Thanks for posting. She is absoutley bl**dy beautiful. Now if Accucraft would only.......sigh! I bet she is the only steam loco in the world with a website posted on her tender whiile in primer gray. Reminds me of the Beatle's song..."Then I saw her face." At least I think it was the Beatle's. 
N


Funny you should say that. I was discussing exactly that subject with a highly respected poster on this forum a couple of mumfs ago, when he reminded me that yet another green locomotive, so like those already available, would prove to be highly resistable to an American buying audience. 

Think about it - first we had the beautiful Aster 'Flying Scotsman - highly-priced and highly-prized - then the Accu-Craft electric version in four different colour schemes/versions at a much lower price level.....equals market overload. 

I have no doubt that there would be many over here in the UK who would spring for a 'Tornado', even me [perhaps], but the world market has to be considered before flinging lots of $$$$$ at ANY expensive or not-_too_-expensive commodity these days.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

P.S. All the photos of the new A1 in Trains magazine are in primer grey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 01/13/2009 5:39 PM
P.S. All the photos of the new A1 in Trains magazine are in primer grey


...taken before the green was applied for the trip to the NRM. 'Tornado' will wear the apple green of the LNER for the foreseeable future.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK it was the Monkees! Close enough! Couldn't understand most of them anyhow. All sounded alike. Sacrilige I know but I was too busy trying to staty alive. 
N


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 01/15/2009 6:27 PM
OK it was the Monkees! Close enough! Couldn't understand most of them anyhow. All sounded alike. Sacrilige I know but I was too busy trying to staty alive. 
N


Nope, that was the Bee Gee's in the '70's.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

LEN THOMAS STREET mY GRAND FATHER R.I.P WAS PROBLY UP IN THE RAFTERS IN HIS ANGELIC FORM WATCHING EVERY MOMENT AND SAYING NOW THATS WHAT BRITISH TECNOLOGY IS . HE WAS THE ONE WHO ITRODUCED ME TO TRAINS AND WHERE I GOT MY LOVE FOR MODEL TRAINS . gRAMPOPS I MISS YOU


----------

